

Try Push Notifications for Github in Firefox - jbalogh
https://github-notifications.herokuapp.com/

======
kibwen
Really neat. Is there a technical reason why it only allows you to receive
notifications from repos that you own?

~~~
jbalogh
It's a limitation of the Github API. The app sends notifications after
receiving a web hook from Github, and you can only add web hooks for repos you
own.

~~~
julien
Yet another reason why Github supporting PubSubHubbub would be amazing, as
they have RSS for any repo anyway :)

~~~
jbalogh
They have some pubsubhubbub support
(<http://developer.github.com/v3/repos/hooks/#pubsubhubbub>), but you still
need write access to create a web hook on the account.

------
RegEx
Your "fork me on github" image is broken. I bet you'd get a lot more watchers
if you fix it ;)

~~~
jbalogh
It looks good to me. What are you seeing? What browser?

~~~
RegEx
I see the broken-image image in Chrome, OS X Snow leopard.

~~~
Jake232
Fine for me in Chrome 18 on OS X Lion.

------
tomschlick
Looks awesome! Any plans for a chrome extension?

~~~
jbalogh
I don't have any Chrome plans (I work for Mozilla), but I've heard rumors that
the Chrome team is working on their own push notifications.

Eventually I want to get these APIs standardized and in other browsers, not
just Firefox and Boot to Gecko.

~~~
Gmo
Will this land (eventually) in XULRunner as well ?

~~~
jbalogh
Yes, it'll be part of the Gecko platform.

------
julien
Nice work Jeff!

~~~
jbalogh
Thanks Julien!

